# Something is wrong! (edema)



## obi420 (Mar 13, 2014)

So I've posted about tiny tim before and have since changed his bedding to coir and he eats spring mix and carrots and stuff and no spinach and I gave him cucumbers a few days ago mostly for the water content because his previous owners had never bathed him or gave him water. He has an obvious lack of calcium so I've started giving him calium drops in him bath. So here's my emergency he won't walk at all not even with just his front legs like it was before now he won't move unless I move him and he doesn't poo either he made some white urates the first bath I gave him but no poops no more urate or wee or anything since... and now he's swelling? By his neck and front legs? It seems to go down a bit in the bath but by 4 hours later he's puffy all over again... he's in obvious pain he winces every time you touch him... I'm taking him to the vet when I get my car back from the shop but what's wrong? I wanna help him... I just can't figure it out

Temps: 78-85 and 90-100 but he doesn't move between sides I just move him every so often.


----------



## LABZOO (Mar 13, 2014)

*RE: Something is wrong!*

You should go to the vet ASAP - I have no idea beyond edema (swelling) can be renal / liver issues? He needs a vet asap. You might want to also start giving him Ca supplements orally when he recovers? And proper UV?
Good luck !!


----------



## laramill (Mar 13, 2014)

*RE: Something is wrong!*

When will you get your car back? Do you have a friend that could drive you to the vet?
It sounds like he may have some sort of intestinal blockage. I think all you can do is get him to the vet a.s.a.p. as it looks and sounds serious.

I would try to soak him in some warm water again to see if it helps or at least relieves his discomfort... but this looks like you really need the aid of a vet at this point.

Good luck. I'll keep you both in my thoughts and am sending positive energy--


----------



## obi420 (Mar 13, 2014)

*RE: Something is wrong!*

Hes got a ubv light now and i should have it back tomorrow any idea what could help i also give calcium drops on his food every 3rd feeding


----------



## LABZOO (Mar 13, 2014)

*RE: Something is wrong!*

Honestly, I would find a way to the vet ASAP- get a taxi perhaps? If it is renal/liver failure it can be very serious and create life long health issues that you might have to deal with for the rest of its life (ex- gout). Please keep us posted. Have you called the vet yet? they wont diagnose over the phone but can offer tips to keep him comfortable? Sorry, I wish I was a vet and could help you  

Perhaps others on the forum have delt with this? Wishing the best for Tiny Tim


----------



## mikeh (Mar 13, 2014)

*Re: Something is wrong!*

This does not look good for the tortoise. How fast did the swelling in front limbs progress to this stage? Overnight or over few days? How long has it been like this?

I had a box turtle with identical swelling of front limbs and lower neck area to the point she could not use or pull in her front legs. It was a result of hidden respiratory infection that spread to the rest of the body. The turtle didn't show any visible signs of RI. After being on antibiotics for couple days she started hacking up mucus and urinating large amounts of thick yellow mucus liquid. Took about two weeks for the infection and swelling to clear. Another two weeks for the legs return to normal use. 

For now I'd keep the tort warm but not too hot since he can't move away. Soak him every 8 hours or so. Don't force him to move, I imagine front legs could be in pain. 

Sorry I don't have other advice except:
1)If the vet decides for antibiotics insist NOT to inject in rear legs. 
2)Vitamin injections are not recommended. 
3)I hope the vet is a true reptile and tortoise specialist. If not more harm then good can be done.

Hope things turn around for this tortoise. Please keep us posted.


----------



## obi420 (Mar 13, 2014)

*RE: Something is wrong!*

Going to the herpatologist tomorrow at 10 am and he does hurt he let's us know it hurts its very sad. I'm so sorry for him previous owners claim they never even noticed he didn't like to use his back legs... how do you not notice your tortoise can't walk and is covered in cobwebs I wish we rescued him earlier I've only had him for 3 weeks


----------



## LABZOO (Mar 13, 2014)

*RE: Something is wrong!*

Man, some humans should NOT own anything living. What incompetence!! Maybe they DID notice and thats why they chose to sell him?
ps- you are seeing a herpetologist? is this a vet or a researcher? If you found one who is both that is really awesome!


----------



## Dorrie Siu (Mar 13, 2014)

*RE: Something is wrong!*

Oh poor Tim!! I hope so much that he's going to be okay! Please please please keep us posted, it's so sad to see him like this. Good luck, I hope his pain can be relieved soon.


----------



## LABZOO (Mar 14, 2014)

Any news today on Tiny Tim??


----------



## laramill (Mar 14, 2014)

Let us know how tiny Tim is doing and what his diagnosis is... We're all pulling for you and sending you both all our best! Hope you've been able to get him some help---


----------



## obi420 (Mar 15, 2014)

Sorry for the delay guys I took tiny tim to North Star VETS and they said he had a respiratory infection and gave me Amikacin to inject daily in his front legs and hopefully eveything should sort workk its self our... and I cant peove or deny north stars diagnosis to give them my personal review but they were very friendly and helpful. Hopefully tiny tim will be ok.


Also as it turns out tiny tim will really stay tiny forever because of his malnutrition at his previous home he'll only grow to about half the size he should


----------



## laramill (Mar 15, 2014)

So sad about his long term affects from poor care at his previous owners - but so glad to hear you were able to get him help for his current situation! 

Just wondering (to add to my knowledge base for future reference...)-- did you notice any breathing issues? Like, was his 'wincing' heavy breathing, or did this just seem out of the blue? It seems respiratory issues are common in captive Russians, and I'm a bit paranoid about not being able to see the signs if I ever need to deal with it. Up until now, I've just listened to Wilson and thought 'okay, don't hear anything, he's gotta be fine..' But if they can have respiratory issues w/out heavy breathing, 'meowing' noises, or moist nostrils.... well... that means I better go research some more!

Sure hope this treatment works out for tiny tim--let us know how he progresses. Best of luck!


----------



## obi420 (Mar 15, 2014)

I really hope it does too he hates the needles
And the only symptoms of anything we saw before we took him to the vet were that he refused to eat was having troubles pottying and then the bloating. Over the course of 4 days he started bloating which the vet said was air?
They picked him up and tilted his head in the air and pointed out that the swelling immediately moved when he turned. So that's probably an easy indicator if you notice bloating or swelling to kind tilt him and see if it moves. The movement should be almost immediate though


----------



## laramill (Mar 16, 2014)

Wow-- That is scary. So glad you went in as soon as you could! (now that I reread mikeh's post, I guess he was kind of saying the same thing about the lack of symptoms...)

Continue to keep us updated. You're both in my thoughts!


----------



## obi420 (Mar 16, 2014)

Thanks today he stood up for the first time! His cute little butt was all the way in the air! I'm so happy to know he really is going to be been able to walk again someday!


----------



## laramill (Mar 17, 2014)

Hooray!! Great news!


----------



## obi420 (Mar 18, 2014)

Tiny Tim's RI seems to have gotten worse now since his third dosing of Amikacin hes showing his first snot bubbles. He released some urates but still no poo. And he was hungry again for the first time in about a week.


----------



## mikeh (Mar 18, 2014)

It is important for this type of infection (and antibiotics) to flush out of the system by thorough hydration and drinking. I would soak the tort in Luke warm water twice a day while on antibiotics. When the earlier mentioned box turtle had this type of infection her 2nd day on antibiotics she started to urinate large amounts of thick yellow liquid every time she was soaked. This went on for few days until the urine slowly became clear.


----------



## laramill (Mar 18, 2014)

Still thinking of you and tiny Tim... hang in there...


----------



## obi420 (Mar 19, 2014)

I soak him for 15 minutes 2 to three times a day and only a small amount of white urate has been produced since treatment but there was no urate or poop before and extreme lethargy before treatment. Now he's got snots but at least he wants to eat and has produced any urates. And thanks for the well wishes 


Side note Tim had been neglected at his old home and is still suffering from his 5 year dehydration but he drinks every bath


----------



## laramill (Mar 19, 2014)

Maybe it's kind of like when people get sick-- sometimes that drainage (nasal) comes on when you're actually starting to feel better...
I hope so.

Eating is always a good sign, though. Keep us updated!


----------



## Olive865 (Sep 26, 2018)

Have you tried to give your pet some medical CBD oil? I heard that it is a hot topic nowadays. I have read many articles about medical marijuana and how it can help you in terms of chronic pain, bone injuries, eating disorder/anorexia, anxiety disorders and panic attacks, inflammation, even cancer and a lot more. Like this article about a marijuana strain from http://www.ilovegrowingmarijuana.com/face-off-og/. Alternatively, they've also found new ways to infuse cannabis on food and beverages. However, I never tried this either. If this is true I can't find any solid conclusive evidence that speaks to its efficacy. Any personal experience or testimonial would be highly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Sep 27, 2018)

Olive865 said:


> Have you tried to give your pet some medical CBD oil? I heard that it is a hot topic nowadays. I have read many articles about medical marijuana and how it can help you in terms of chronic pain, bone injuries, eating disorder/anorexia, anxiety disorders and panic attacks, inflammation, even cancer and a lot more. Like this article about a marijuana strain from http://www.ilovegrowingmarijuana.com/face-off-og/. Alternatively, they've also found new ways to infuse cannabis on food and beverages. However, I never tried this either. If this is true I can't find any solid conclusive evidence that speaks to its efficacy. Any personal experience or testimonial would be highly appreciated. Thanks


This post was almost 5 years ago. If you want to hear a testimonial on CBD though pm me. I'm on the medical list in my state and take it daily. To anyone reading this though check your local laws as it's not legal everywhere as of yet and we're not supposed to discuss any illegal activities on TFO


----------



## Beasty_Artemis (Sep 29, 2018)

Well, I'm sure I'm putting myself out there. But I want to offer my past experiences for consideration.

I have had amazing results with marijuana in helping reptiles appetites improve after rescuing them from neglectful situations.
I've seen amazing results with a horribly treated green iguana that was never given any correct conditions. Never handled by his owners in 5 years. He was so dry it was just wrong.
But he bounced back and became so nice to pet and ate like a pig. ( His name was Pig, by the way!)
An Australian monitor lizard that refused to eat anything when I first got her, she immediately developed a healthy appetite after a puff of weed smoke. A Russian Tortoise that I bought from Petco had an identical story. She was too dry, wouldn't eat. Weed he put her appetite right back. My sister's cockatiel was developing nervous feather plucking, and was not used to being handled. But he loved weed, and became very affectionate & liked kisses on the forehead. He also stopped pulling out his feathers.

I feel that I need to speak up, since I have had medical marijuana since I was 12 years old.


----------

